

Can we believe our eyes? - infinity
https://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/08/10/can-we-believe-our-eyes.aspx

======
ColinWright
Huge discussion of this from over three weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2872780>

Discussion there is closed, but the discussion was extensive.

~~~
infinity
Sorry, I have not seen the previous submission and discussion of the article
as I'm not so often on this site. So we can probably close discussion here as
well.

~~~
ColinWright
I wouldn't say that - the size of the discussion last time shows that it's an
interesting topic that people think is important. The re-submission here lets
people see that previous discussion, and then perhaps add something new here
if they feel they have something to add.

------
rohit89
If there's one thing I learnt from my psychology class, it was that our brains
can fool us in various ways. Perception is an interesting thing.

